# What makes great sex



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

What makes grate sex ?
and is grate sex the same for women and men ?


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

A willing and interested partner.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Love, commitment,respect and enjoying each other.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> To be fair he is French.


His English is vastly superior to my French, he’s doing great. 😉

Great sex comes from trust, experience and a genuine concern for your partner’s enjoyment.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

frenchpaddy said:


> What makes grate sex ?
> and is grate sex the same for women and men ?


Great people!


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

1. When it’s more than just an act or a chore. It’s actually a priority not an optional, take it-or-leave-it part of a relationship.

2. Enthusiasm and having it be like a hobby you both are fanatical about and love to talk about, plan, expand or improve. IMHO you don’t have that greet of a sex life if one partner can’t stand to talk about it.

3. That your sex life exists outside the bedroom through tension, talking teasing, etc. Something that doesn’t just sit in a secret box on a closet shelf. No complacency. 

4. Having a mindset of “there is no way they’re leaving unsatisfied” or “they would never want to sleep with someone else because it’s too good.”

5. I read once the epitome of sexual connection and intimacy is getting immense pleasure from you pleasuring your partner without them pleasure you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> His English is vastly superior to my French, he’s doing great. 😉
> 
> Great sex comes from trust, experience and a genuine concern for your partner’s enjoyment.


And mine!


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> To be fair he is French.


I think he is Irish, actually, but he lives in France... hence his nickname


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

It really depends on the situation. 

Do you mean great sex when it's a one-night stand. If so, then you are asking about the mechanics of what makes a great sexual experience. 

But, if it's sex in a committed, long term relationship, then that's a bit different. I feel that curiosity about your partner is something people lose in a relationship as time goes on. They get too comfortable, and assume they have learned everything there is to know about the other person. They stop asking, stop exploring, and stop creating new experiences for one another. So for me, a great sexual experience, is when partners have mutual curiosity and want to explore more. He tries to learn if there is a new thing that could turn me on, a new situation to create, a new way to get to the end goal. And of course, I enjoy doing the same for my partner.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, I'm still wondering if 'hotest' is the correct spelling in Britain; but, I ain't gonna ask.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> In my opinion, great sex can be had simply if both people are truly, passionately sexually attracted to one another. It's not the easiest thing to find, though. It doesn't take much skill or experience. If both people are highly attracted to one another, all senses are heightened. Simple vanilla sex at that point is going to feel great.


I think I have to agree with all of this. I think I’ve whittled most of my own problems with sex down to simply never having sex with somebody that I share an equally truly passionate, sexual, physical attraction to. I do expect that you’re right and even vanilla sex would be pretty great.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Foolish comment I have dyslexia and dysphasia:
a brain condition that makes a person have difficulties producing and sometimes understanding language: 
very hard to describe just that it takes me 4 times as long to wright something 


Numb26 said:


> I read this as "What makes a great steak"


 


DudeInProgress said:


> Proper spelling


having growing up with bulling in school YOU would think I would be used to this type of comment , and the the 5 good people that liked and loved and laughed with you reminds me of my school days , 
If I had know this was a spell police type forum I would not have joined 
I am Irish born but have lived in France with about 25 years . I left school at 14 not able read or wright and laughed at by older students because of my difficulty to make a proper sentence . I re-educated myself in a time before people know what dysphsia was and my 2 children have the same , 
but they for some reason did not have to put up with the same type bulling in school 

pity how some are so quick to kick other and bring them down


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I can’t stop picturing a cheese grater between a woman’s legs and ouch!


thank you I stopped posting on this forum before I think I will leave this here for now


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> thank you I stopped posting on this forum before I think I will leave this here for now


I’m sorry, my comment wasn’t meant to insult you.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> I think I have to agree with all of this. I think I’ve whittled most of my own problems with sex down to simply never having sex with somebody that I share an equally truly passionate, sexual, physical attraction to. I do expect that you’re right and even vanilla sex would be pretty great.


It's very much in the same thought process as what bobert said. I don't want to have sex with a woman if she doesn't want to be there. I think most people are going to be like this. I also think this will affect men more than women as I believe women have an easier time generating sexual desire in men than what men can generate in women - that's not to say that many women don't suffer from dealing with men that don't find them sexually desirable. It's a shame and it is sad. It is difficult for me to understand when people (men or women) choose a partner they aren't completely sexually attracted to. Every woman I've ever wanted to date is someone that turned me on completely. I ALWAYS wanted to be in bed with her. I think I've had that once in my life for a very short period of time. I look forward to the next time I can get back to that point.


----------



## Busy Washing My Hair (7 mo ago)

LATERILUS79 said:


> It's very much in the same thought process as what bobert said. I don't want to have sex with a woman if she doesn't want to be there. I think most people are going to be like this. I also think this will affect men more than women as I believe women have an easier time generating sexual desire in men than what men can generate in women - that's not to say that many women don't suffer from dealing with men that don't find them sexually desirable. It's a shame and it is sad. It is difficult for me to understand when people (men or women) choose a partner they aren't completely sexually attracted to. Every woman I've ever wanted to date is someone that turned me on completely. I ALWAYS wanted to be in bed with her. I think I've had that once in my life for a very short period of time. I look forward to the next time I can get back to that point.


Some people might disagree but I do feel the same way you do in assuming that women can more easily generate sexual desire in men. I think that’s partially because I just think men have an easier time getting aroused whereas for many women multiple stars have to align for them to really feel that intense physical arousal.

For me, I had never really had intense physical desire or attraction for any man I’d been with before meeting my husband. So when I met him and we were compatible (at the time) in so many ways, the lack of physical chemistry wasn’t a screaming red flag because I’d never really felt that with anybody before. I didn’t know what I was missing at the time, I guess. I have since felt that feeling for people that I’ve not actually been with but have met and if I were doing things over and dating people again as a single person, I’d definitely realize that something major was lacking and would not continue a relationship with a guy if that aspect wasn’t there.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

A spontaneous partner - when my husband starts something when we are out driving somewhere or we are at a party, etc…the sex that follows that night is usually wow. No “pre-planned” sex, please. lol


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

*Deidre* said:


> A spontaneous partner - when my husband starts something when we are out driving somewhere or we are at a party, etc…the sex that follows that night is usually wow. No “pre-planned” sex, please. lol


Yep...Goes back to my original comment in the post....a willing and interested partner.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Considering the sex is probably the only reason me and my girl are still dating despite being opposites in every way... sexual chemistry, natural and organic dom/sub, similar heights, fun with clothes on, and avoiding the bedroom.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> REDACTED


Aside from just being rude, how is it appropriate to mock someone for something that isn’t their fault?

I can mock you for being stupid enough that you believe this is okay, because you made that choice. You are responsible for your stupid choices.

If, however, you walk out in the street and get run over by a truck and can no longer walk, I would never presume to mock you. Accidents happen. Birth defects happen. Chromosomal reversals happen. These are random acts of the universe. The disabilities weren’t a choice.

Mocking someone for things entirely out of their control, particularly things that make life a daily struggle—yet somehow people rise above them; is just stupid


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Busy Washing My Hair said:


> Some people might disagree but I do feel the same way you do in assuming that women can more easily generate sexual desire in men. I think that’s partially because I just think men have an easier time getting aroused whereas for many women multiple stars have to align for them to really feel that intense physical arousal.
> 
> For me, I had never really had intense physical desire or attraction for any man I’d been with before meeting my husband. So when I met him and we were compatible (at the time) in so many ways, the lack of physical chemistry wasn’t a screaming red flag because I’d never really felt that with anybody before. I didn’t know what I was missing at the time, I guess. I have since felt that feeling for people that I’ve not actually been with but have met and if I were doing things over and dating people again as a single person, I’d definitely realize that something major was lacking and would not continue a relationship with a guy if that aspect wasn’t there.


I have to admit, W cooked supper last night in a short black negligee and matching panties.

She created my - that intentional sexual attraction you mentioned, during and while we ate.
The best of all worlds. She was naked in bed when I got home first. And asked if I wanted a quickie or eat first and long session.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I have to admit, W cooked supper last night in a short black negligee and matching panties.
> 
> She created my - that intentional sexual attraction you mentioned during and while we ate.
> The best of all worlds. She was naked in bed when I got home first. And asked if I wanted a quickie or eat first and long session.


Eat first than long session.

well, that would be my choice at least.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> FrenchPaddy - people make spelling mistakes here all the time. You just happened to make a mistake by spelling out a different word that sounds the same but has a much different meaning. In the context you asked, it was humorous as no one wants to deal with a grating feeling while having sex. I gather that is what everyone is laughing about. They aren’t laughing at you for making a spelling mistake.


it is very sad that some think it is funny to point out someones disabilities, shows a lack of judgment and poor upbringing


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Eat first than long session.
> 
> well, that would be my choice at least.


We're on that same page. I stretched out with her after removing work clothes, for a few minutes while necking a bit, and said let's eat first.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> no one here knew you had a disability. Please read bobert's post. Sometimes it helps to laugh at ourselves.


bad enough to be cough with your underpants down without trying to dig you way out 


Blondilocks said:


> But, no one knew you had a disability (other than being a frenchpaddy, that is {that's a joke, son}.


 yes I can take a joke when it is a joke , how do you prove your a blond without telling everyone your blond


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> bad enough to be cough with your underpants down without trying to dig you way out
> 
> 
> yes I can take a joke when it is a joke , how do you prove your a blond without telling everyone your blond


It's all in the delivery.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> One cooked by a scantily clad woman.


That could be dangerous around the grill! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> STOP.
> 
> NO ONE KNEW that you had a disability and that's the reason you misspelled your thread title....and that was explained to you more than once but you are refusing to acknowledge it for some reason.
> 
> ...


Now you're just waving a red cape in front of the bunch!! 🤣🤣

Just kidding. @frenchpaddy I'm sure it wasn't malicious. Sometimes we're a bit tactless here but no one was intending to be mean I'm sure.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Some just live to be offended, brave new world we live in


some when they offend someone are big enough to excuse but others try to pass it off as been ok to make fun


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Now you're just waving a red cape in front of the bunch!! 🤣🤣
> 
> Just kidding. @frenchpaddy I'm sure it wasn't malicious. Sometimes we're a bit tactless here but no one was intending to be mean I'm sure.


Are you about to make a joke at someone else’s expense?

Here’s my suggestion:

First, think about it for a moment…..

Then, wait a bit…..

Think about it some more…..

Now, wait just a bittttt more…..

Now…………………….DON’T DO IT!

Nope, don’t do it. No upside (other than perhaps a fleeting moment of false superiority).

Huge downside, including — but not limited to — hurting another human being’s feelings; making yourself look bad; destroying trust with the target of the joke; losing trust (thus influence) with those who are witness to, or hear about, the insult; and being disliked without a principle-based reason for it.

If you MUST make a joke at someone’s expense, make sure it’s at _your_ expense.

And, remember, if say something to someone that you meant to be harmlessly funny and then find yourself having to say, “I was only kidding” then it probably wasn’t funny in the first place.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> View attachment 89064


 after bulling other posters out this week it is time to rethink what this forum is about , now I like to say good bye


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

frenchpaddy said:


> Are you about to make a joke at someone else’s expense?
> 
> Here’s my suggestion:
> 
> ...


Partner if you're still annoyed after lo these many apologies and folks wanting to include you in this potluck band of brothers/sisters I don't know what to say. I have faith it will pass. 

I'd buy you a beer and say it ain't that bad if it was in person.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> View attachment 89064


I had to find and download this!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

frenchpaddy said:


> Aside from just being rude, how is it appropriate to mock someone for something that isn’t their fault?
> 
> I can mock you for being stupid enough that you believe this is okay, because you made that choice. You are responsible for your stupid choices.
> 
> ...


No one here is insulting you. You are definitely one of the very good posters here on TAM.

We all make grammar, spelling, and word usage mistakes. Lord knows I do all the time. I have dyslexia and English is not my first language. Put the two together and yikes! I often catch my mistakes and fix them if/when I read a post later.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I had to find and download this!


Isn't it from Analyze This...?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

frenchpaddy said:


> after bulling other posters out this week it is time to rethink what this forum is about , now I like to say good bye


You are bigger than this... don't go.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> You are bigger than this... don't go.







Although I'm sure there's a joke somewhere on the "you're bigger than this" part..🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I think great sex just needs two people fully invested in the moment and enjoying it.

I've had great sex that lasted most of the night and great sex that lasted a couple minutes. Also some great sex that ended with us laughing on the floor. 

All it took was both of us being into it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I think great sex just needs two people fully invested in the moment and enjoying it.
> 
> I've had great sex that lasted most of the night and great sex that lasted a couple minutes. Also some great sex that ended with us laughing on the floor.


That may or may not include cannabisex....
Depending on one's personal choices of course 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> That may or may not include *cannabisex*....
> Depending on one's personal choices of course 🤣🤣🤣🤣


I read that and thought “sex with cannibals.” 😂😂😂😂


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> after bulling other posters out this week it is time to rethink what this forum is about , now I like to say good bye


I like you a lot and enjoy our conversations. I think in this case you’re being a little sensitive. They’re teasing you because they consider you one of them. It’s a good thing. I’m sorry your feelings were hurt but I think you’re misunderstanding. ❤


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Although I'm sure there's a joke somewhere on the "you're bigger than this" part..🤣🤣🤣🤣


For once, I was serious...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> For once, I was serious...


I know. And rightly so, well said.

For some reason that song almost immediately popped into my mind. Probably shouldn't have shared. Bad Ragnar.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I see busy washing hair was banned and a few posts deleted. 
I missed most of that. Damn. Must've gone nuclear pretty quick.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Now all are tiptoeing through the tulips it seems. 
Time for a good George Carlin diatribe. Not by me of course. (a joke)

PS I didn't see any of the now deleted posts by busy washing my hair so I know nothing.

PSS it just occurred to me there are now generations that don't know who Tiny Tim, George Carlin or Sargent Schultz are.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I see busy washing hair was banned and a few posts deleted.
> I missed most of that. Damn. Must've gone nuclear pretty quick.


I think it was on another thread


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

LisaDiane said:


> I think it was on another thread


yes, I think it was another thread, but I don't know which one...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> It really was a grate thread though


Gotta admit, his spelling is actually grate despite his disability, it's actually the first time I've noticed him misspell.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

And it's not like we all haven't done the same. And lived to misspell another day.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Now all are tiptoeing through the tulips it seems.
> Time for a good George Carlin diatribe. Not by me of course. (a joke)
> 
> PS I didn't see any of the now deleted posts by busy washing my hair so I know nothing.
> ...


Would you guys please pay attention, damn it! I swear, it's like posting in a fun-house lately.

P.S.S. I know noTHING!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Man. It's been decades since I listened to that song! 😂


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

frenchpaddy said:


> What makes grate sex ?
> and is grate sex the same for women and men ?


presence


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The woman next door to us makes sex great.

Our neighbor is one of these bombshell types and she is always friendly with me when she comes over. After she leaves my wife generally F’s me hard so yeah …… the neighbor makes sex great!


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> The woman next door to us makes sex great.
> 
> Our neighbor is one of these bombshell types and she is always friendly with me when she comes over. After she leaves my wife generally F’s me hard so yeah …… the neighbor makes sex great!


So THATS my problem...all my female neighbors are just f*****g hideous and it doesn't "inspire" my wife.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

This post above looks like trouble. I would NOT click on that name link in it!!!

Alright, scammer post is gone. Thanks Mods!


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Was trying to figure out why answering this simple question was so perplexing, and then I realized my definition of great sex has changed a LOT over the years, and also changed a lot with different girlfriends and now my wife. 

I honestly can't nail it down. Anyone else feel like this has morphed and mutated a lot for them over time?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Quad73 said:


> Anyone else feel like this has morphed and mutated a lot for them over time?


It’s completely changed for me since coming to TAM.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It’s completely changed for me since coming to TAM.


Elaborate? This is just a bunch of internet strangers.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> Elaborate? This is just a bunch of internet strangers.


I guess I'm saying that what I thought was "good sex" isn't. I learned that I have been grossly naïve and clueless.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I guess I'm saying that what I thought was "good sex" isn't. I learned that I have been grossly naïve and clueless.


"Good sex" is really relative. What is good for one person may not be for the next.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

As far as I am concerned, what wife and I have is GREAT sex. And couldn’t care less what anyone else thinks, or posts here or anywhere else. Full stop


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I guess I'm saying that what I thought was "good sex" isn't. I learned that I have been grossly naïve and clueless.


Are you and you husband happy and satisfied after sex? If so, then you are having good or maybe great sex. You don't need to be swinging from chandeliers to have good sex.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

If you’re both satisfied and want more again tomorrow night, it was good sex. If you both claim to be satisfied, but it doesn’t happen again for a couple of weeks, it probably wasn’t that good. Humans want more of a good thing.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I also think the definition of great sex differs from person to person as well as perspective the past few posts have mentioned. Probably why some couples are mismatched sexually? One partner thinks the sex life is really good while the other one may not?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I also think the definition of great sex differs from person to person as well as perspective the past few posts have mentioned. Probably why some couples are mismatched sexually? One partner thinks the sex life is really good while the other one may not?


I'd say it does vary from person to person. My wife would have a very different answer to what great sex looks like than I would.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> What makes grate sex ?
> and is grate sex the same for women and men ?


Sex that is very satisfying to both partners.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Each person wanting to please the other. Make their pleasure the priority. That’s the key.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I also think the definition of great sex differs from person to person as well as perspective the past few posts have mentioned. Probably why some couples are mismatched sexually? One partner thinks the sex life is really good while the other one may not?


The most striking experience re mismatch for me was with my LTR gf "M". I thought M and I were having absolutely fantastic sex, she orgasmed piv every time and was even higher drive than me at 25. 

Turns out she just o'ed easily and what she actually craved was a close up look at the chandeliers - whereas I was going for a kind of Tantric intense intimacy. I didn't find out the truth until after we broke up years later. 

This was a terrible lesson to learn, especially since I immediately understood that it was my fault - lack of communication on my part, as everyone here on TAM keeps talking about. I didn't like talking about sex, I liked having it. And I was too caught up in making sure she was having a good sexual experience; very ironic in hindsight. She wanted unrestrained -selfish- passion from me, that was her thing. 

With my wife, I'm making sure I initiate conversation, find out what her secret turn ons are, and then deliver. Or I should say, we meet each others interests halfway and enjoy the exploration of the other's sexuality. It's not a perfect match, but she looks forward to repeats daily after 20+ years, so I'm hoping I've read the room correctly this time. I keep asking but I've reduced the frequency of our sex talks, as it can be counter productive if overdone; another hard lesson .


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Quad73 said:


> she looks forward to repeats daily after 20+ years,


You've already achieved great success with just that!!!


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> What makes grate sex ?
> and is grate sex the same for women and men ?


I wish i knew. My husband is horrible with sex and doesnt like it a lot, actually (unless im unable to sex, THEN he will want it and wven go looking for hoolers and fantasise about them. Never knew if he ever got one, though). I was completely RETARDED 😂😂😂 thinking i was doing stuff wrong, somehow, bc i only had him as sexual experience, but the more i read the more jaded i become 😂😂😂 But at least i knos the bad sex isnt my fault. Pheew 😂


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> A willing and interested partner.


Yeah, thats what i believe too.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

LATERILUS79 said:


> that's not to say that many women don't suffer from dealing with men that don't find them sexually desirable.


Nowdays i believe many women suffer from this, though. The initial excitment provide those pink gogles, wich is when the woman idealize the man and create this persona over his real being, and he provides the means to it by hiding the parts he doesnt her to notice. Both are guilty 😂

And when they come to find out THIS is what was wrong (if they ever do) all along its usually too late and she is very invested in the relationship already, too tangled.


----------



## Evan A. Maxwell (6 mo ago)

I think great sex is about a couple's long-term playing with a partner by saying some story, Soft emotional memory sharing. So couples need to start with foreplay and end with the best pleasure. It is about cosmic matter, which is not possible to explain in a comment.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

first of alI would think a safe place where you don't have kids walk in ,

more frequent, this way your more intact with each other . as they say if you don't use it you loose it .

nothing wrong with spicing things up a little but best to stay with in both partners limits , pushing the boat out too far can backfire

authentic been yourself and not putting on an act or coping porn .

I find when there is a long build up before hand , helps if there is time to set atmosphere


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> So THATS my problem...all my female neighbors are just f*****g hideous and it doesn't "inspire" my wife.


My wife’s friends get her juices flowing for the lifestyle upgrades they have and we don’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobprophet (6 mo ago)

In a relationship, I define it as inflicting the greatest amount of pleasure on my partner. If I do, it usually gets reciprocated.


----------

